# Acronyms, stop the madness



## bill5 (Jul 20, 2021)

VI Control gets a pass.  Not taking about the site, but in general. For reasons I can't imagine, it seems like everyone is hell bent on turning anything and everything possible into an acronym even when it makes no sense to do so, as it that somehow gives whatever the thing is more legitimacy...or maybe it's just a bad habit spun out of control and all the sheeple are doing because everyone else is? Just now for example, ebay sent me what it called an "OTP" (one-time password). :face palm: 

Either way it's gotten RFO.  End rant. I just wonder if it will keep getting worse.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jul 20, 2021)

Although SSPro and ES where a step forward I still prefer SCS and CCS and even good old LASS. Would love to try BS. Never got BWW and go with my nice Vsl WW and SSW. SSB and HB is nice too. For solo and jazz I go with SM. Understood? Of course, so where is the problem?
Ah, almost forgot. It never really clicked with PiB with me. And also SSS is waiting for it's use on the other hand SSS is great. And do I need CSSS? Wait a moment now it gets out of control.....
Maybe a little glossar for newbies would be handy indeed.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 20, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Maybe a little glossar for newbies would be handy indeed.


I assume you're joking, but FWIW: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/glossary-of-vi-c-abbreviations.67167/

Again not talking about this site or even music making ones overall...


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 20, 2021)

Acronyms and jargon. The bane of trying to communicate.

I used to think it was bad in the private sector, then stumbled across how bad it gets in the military.









Military Acronyms and Abbreviations


Here is a long list of military acronyms, abbreviations and associated terms including slang, informal and Department of Defense (DOD) approved terminology.




militarybenefits.info


----------



## d.healey (Jul 20, 2021)

As a paying member of the pedants society I have to point out that those are initialisms not acronyms.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 20, 2021)

bill5 said:


> *VI Control gets a pass.*  Not taking about the site, but in general. For reasons I can't imagine, it seems like everyone is hell bent on turning anything and everything possible into an acronym even when it makes no sense to do so, as it that somehow gives whatever the thing is more legitimacy...or maybe it's just a bad habit spun out of control and all the sheeple are doing because everyone else is? Just now for example, ebay sent me what it called an "OTP" (one-time password). :face palm:
> 
> Either way it's gotten RFO.  End rant. I just wonder if it will keep getting worse.


This site is the worst at it. What's worse is when members take that bad habit to other forums.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 20, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Acronyms and jargon. The bane of trying to communicate.
> 
> I used to think it was bad in the private sector, then stumbled across how bad it gets in the military.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah the military is the worst; in fact, they started all this. Where do you think terms like SNAFU and FUBAR and WTFO came from (And actually I like those just fine  ) And it started out in ways that made sense...like if you're having a discussion about Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile, it's much easier and makes sense to just call them AMRAAMs. But that doesn't mean everything and its mother should be turned into an acronym. 



d.healey said:


> As a paying member of the pedants society I have to point out that those are initialisms not acronyms.


Just as bad though!


----------



## CATDAD (Jul 20, 2021)

d.healey said:


> As a paying member of the pedants society I have to point out that those are initialisms not acronyms.


As a volunteering member of the Pedantic Individual Corrections League (PICL) I am required to point out that LASS is most probably used as an acronym, not an initialism.



As for the topic, I agree with VIC getting a pass. At least for the really well known stuff. "Cinematic Studio Solo Strings responds well to the Continuous Controllers on my Musical Instrument Digital Interface device in my Digital Audio Workstation" is a bit busy to look at!

But the real question is...

Will Cinematic Studio Percussion just replace Cinematic Studio Piano as CSP as it is seeming to already before even being released, or should it become CSPerc?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 20, 2021)

OK 😇


----------



## osterdamus (Jul 20, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Although SSPro and ES where a step forward I still prefer SCS and CCS and even good old LASS. Would love to try BS. Never got BWW and go with my nice Vsl WW and SSW. SSB and HB is nice too. For solo and jazz I go with SM. Understood? Of course, so where is the problem?
> Ah, almost forgot. It never really clicked with PiB with me. And also SSS is waiting for it's use on the other hand SSS is great. And do I need CSSS? Wait a moment now it gets out of control.....
> Maybe a little glossar for newbies would be handy indeed.


Spot on


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 20, 2021)

As a general rule, the first time I mention a library in a post, I spell it out. Then later in the post, I'll refer to it in abbreviations. For example:

"On the right I see an ad for Realitone Sunset Strings. I recently compared the sound of it to 8Dio Agitato Grandiose Sordino Strings. AGSS has a more defined bowed sound whereas RSS has a slightly darker but richer depth."


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 21, 2021)

PEBCAK


----------



## ptram (Jul 21, 2021)

We could even forge an acronym for this (ASTM, or for a more general use STM).

Paolo


----------



## bill5 (Jul 21, 2021)

Yeah I figured those responses were coming. Sadists.


----------



## Ross Sampson (Jul 27, 2021)

Wait 'till I release the *W*averunner *A*udio *P*iano.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 27, 2021)

Honest to God at work years ago we created an app called the Project Management System. doh.


----------



## Rex282 (Jul 28, 2021)

I used to hate them now it’s kinda of fun to figure out what they mean by the context.Similar in look but not the same is leaving out all the vowels.It’s actually super easy to read.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 13, 2021)

Ross Sampson said:


> Wait 'till I release the *W*averunner *A*udio *P*iano.


Will you be sampling some macaroni in a pot, to add as a noise layer?


----------



## GtrString (Dec 13, 2021)

Wtf U @


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 14, 2021)

Who is this VIC guy everyone keeps talking about? I see his name mentioned in a lot of threads yet he never seems to say a word. He sure seems nice and friendly though. 

Here’s to you VIC…you’re a true legend. 🍻 

(Actually, I should say he/she as it could be short for Victoria)


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 15, 2021)

My very first post on this forum, in 2017, was to suggest a list of abbreviations. I was initially laughed at..






Abbreviations


Love this place..my go to source for info on sample libraries and music software! Lurked for a few months and finally joined. Now here is a real newbie question: Can anyone provide a list of all the abbreviations you guys use for the libraries out there? Maybe post it as a "sticky"... I...




vi-control.net


----------



## Kuusniemi (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm sorry. I'll get me coat.


----------

